# لماذا التيار الكهربائي في المجال السالب في سلك الموجب؟... أنظر الرسم البياني



## ismilsaeed (8 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم

لماذا التيار الكهربائي في المجال السالب في سلك الموجب؟... أنظر الرسم البياني.







معلوماتي ليس جيدة، فارجو تصويبي حتى في طريقة طرح السؤال!


----------



## ismilsaeed (8 مارس 2007)

تصويب السؤال

لماذا يمر التيار الكهربائي في المجال السالب في سلك الموجب؟... أنظر الرسم البياني.


----------



## رسام2 (8 مارس 2007)

السلك ليس موجبا ولا سالبا ولكن التيار المتردد يغير اتجاه في زمن معين


----------



## ismilsaeed (8 مارس 2007)

رسام2 قال:


> السلك ليس موجبا ولا سالبا ولكن التيار المتردد يغير اتجاه في زمن معين



بارك الله فيك أخي رسام.

ولكن لماذا التمييز في الاسم بين التيارين، وكل منهما يتقاطع مع الآخر؟


أرجو منكم شرح أكثر مما قدمت مشكورا


----------



## رسام2 (9 مارس 2007)

لان عندما تدخل موجة موجبة فان برتونات ذرات السلك تزداكثر من الالكترونات الموجودة داخل الذرات في السلك فيصبح السلك اكثر الايجابية وبالعكس عندما تكون الموجة سالبة فان الكترونات في الذرات تزداد اكثر فان السلك يصبح اكثر السالبية وهذة الدورة تتكرر بسرعة جدا حسب تغير التيار اتجاهه اي عندما يكون سالبا او موجبا


----------



## ismilsaeed (10 مارس 2007)

بارك الله فيك أستاذ رسام2
هل يوجد كتاب باللغة العربية يشرح هذه الأشياء؟


----------



## رسام2 (10 مارس 2007)

يوجد كتاب جميل مكون من 4 اجزاء اسمه اسس الكترونيات ىيطلب من مهندس محمد نزير متني من سوريا وانا تعلمت خاصة من هذا الكتاب كتاب بلغة العربية ولوكنت في مرحلة ابتدائية سوف تفهم الشرح بكل بساطة وموقع. http://www.matni.com

هذا هو الموقع لذلك المهندس
رسام2:78: :81: :63:


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (10 مارس 2007)

الإخوة
أولا البروتونات هى جزء من النواة ولا تتحرك إلا بانشطار نووى والنواة هى مادة السلك فقط الإلكترونات هى القابلة للحركة
ثانيا لا يوجد شئ اسمه سلك الموجب وسلك السالب هناك سلك ويمر فيه تيار من الإلكترونات
ثالثا مصدر التيار هو الذى يحدد حركة الإلكترونات وهناك نوعين من المصادر
- مصدر مستمر يخرج الكتروناته فى اتجاه واحد فقط
- مصدر متردد يعكس اتجاهة عدد من المرات فى الثانية


----------



## ismilsaeed (10 مارس 2007)

رسام2 قال:


> يوجد كتاب جميل مكون من 4 اجزاء اسمه اسس الكترونيات ىيطلب من مهندس محمد نزير متني من سوريا وانا تعلمت خاصة من هذا الكتاب كتاب بلغة العربية ولوكنت في مرحلة ابتدائية سوف تفهم الشرح بكل بساطة وموقع. http://www.matni.com
> 
> هذا هو الموقع لذلك المهندس
> رسام2:78: :81: :63:



أخي العزيز أشكرك شكر ممتد لتعريفك إياي على موقع ماتني، فهو - بحق - ممتاز.


----------



## ismilsaeed (10 مارس 2007)

Maged Abbas Mohame قال:


> الإخوة
> أولا البروتونات هى جزء من النواة ولا تتحرك إلا بانشطار نووى والنواة هى مادة السلك فقط الإلكترونات هى القابلة للحركة
> ثانيا لا يوجد شئ اسمه سلك الموجب وسلك السالب هناك سلك ويمر فيه تيار من الإلكترونات
> ثالثا مصدر التيار هو الذى يحدد حركة الإلكترونات وهناك نوعين من المصادر
> ...




بارك الله فيك أستاذ ماجد.
قد أعود.


----------



## رسام2 (10 مارس 2007)

ismilsaeed قال:


> بارك الله فيك أستاذ ماجد.
> قد أعود.


 اخي لم اقل ان البروتونات تتحرك ولكن عندما ذرة تفقد احد الكتروناتها فتكون الذرة عدد الكتروناتها اقل من بروتوناتها فتكون موجبة فملايين من الذرات تفقد التروناتها فتكون شهنتها موجبة فعلى هذا الاساس يكون السلك في تلك اللحظة موجب الشحنة فعلى هذا الاساس تشبع المواد النصف الناقلة اما تكون موجبة او سالبة


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (10 مارس 2007)

اخى 
لا تفقد الذرات الكتروناتها فى السلك - فقط فى المحاليل الإلكتروليتية لأن هذا يحولها لأيونات
داخل السلك تنتقل الإلكترونات من الذرة للمجاورة بدأ من المصدر (بطارية-الخ) وعودة اليه اشبه بخرطوم ملئ بالبلى ادخل واحدة - كل واحدة تزق المجاورة والأخيرة تخرج وهى ليست التى دخلت 
اما انتظار التى دخلت حتى تخرج فهذا بسمى Wave Propagation


----------



## sharkawy50 (11 أكتوبر 2010)

*كهرباء قوى*



ماجد عباس محمد قال:


> اخى
> لا تفقد الذرات الكتروناتها فى السلك - فقط فى المحاليل الإلكتروليتية لأن هذا يحولها لأيونات
> داخل السلك تنتقل الإلكترونات من الذرة للمجاورة بدأ من المصدر (بطارية-الخ) وعودة اليه اشبه بخرطوم ملئ بالبلى ادخل واحدة - كل واحدة تزق المجاورة والأخيرة تخرج وهى ليست التى دخلت
> اما انتظار التى دخلت حتى تخرج فهذا بسمى wave propagation


 
اولا لا يوجد شى اسمه حاملات شحنه موجبه ابدا حاملات الشحنه سالبه والذى يحدث هو تغير اتجاه حاملات الشحنه حيت ان حركة الالكترونات فى التيار المتردد تكون حركه اهتزازيه ونجد فى معظم التطبيقات عند استخدام التيار الكهربى المتردد يتم تحويله الى تيار مستمر فى اتجاه واحد حتى يحدث تدفق للالكترونات التى هيا تحدث التيار ولاحظ ان التطبيقات معظمها تحول التيار المتردد الى تيار مستمر


----------



## d0deee (13 أكتوبر 2010)

sharkawy50 قال:


> اولا لا يوجد شى اسمه حاملات شحنه موجبه ابدا حاملات الشحنه سالبه والذى يحدث هو تغير اتجاه حاملات الشحنه حيت ان حركة الالكترونات فى التيار المتردد تكون حركه اهتزازيه ونجد فى معظم التطبيقات عند استخدام التيار الكهربى المتردد يتم تحويله الى تيار مستمر فى اتجاه واحد حتى يحدث تدفق للالكترونات التى هيا تحدث التيار ولاحظ ان التطبيقات معظمها تحول التيار المتردد الى تيار مستمر



اخي العزيز يوجد حاملات شحنة موجبة في المادة شبه الموصلة من النوع الموجب وتسمى الفجوات 
وفي القطع المصنوعة من اشباه الموصلات يوجد نوعين من التيار ,تيار الالكترونات وتيار الفجوات


----------



## NewStudent (14 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور وفقكم الله جميعاً


----------



## NewStudent (14 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور وفقكم الله جميعاً


----------



## عبد الستار الجوهري (15 أكتوبر 2010)

راجعوا هذه المواقع لمزيد من المعلومات عن التيار المتردد (المتناوب) و التيار المستمر ؛ بالصور المتحركة 
الحركة هي حركة الالكترونات 
تحياتي 

http://www.ndt-ed.org/EducationResources/HighSchool/Electricity/directcurrent.htm

http://www.ndt-ed.org/EducationResources/HighSchool/Electricity/alternatingcurrent.htm

http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/amex/edison/sfeature/acdc.html


----------



## othmankhalil (23 أكتوبر 2010)

عشان الدائره تقفل؟


----------

